# Roofing Business Owners: Financial Question



## Delta223 (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi all,

My accountant told me to talk to some roofing company owners and
managers to get a rough idea of their average transaction amount. 
I figured this is a good place to ask.


- What would your say the average transaction is at *YOUR* business?


If you're not entirely sure a general range also works (we're working 
with rough data and by no means expect anything close to precise)

Almost forgot, my utmost gratitude goes out to you for the help, it's 
of HUGE benefit to us. Thanks!

Taylor


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Who are you and why are you asking?


----------



## dougger222 (Aug 13, 2010)

Umm, 

What do you mean by average transaction? Some go to the bank daily some weekly some monthly and some only when they are lucky enough to land a job.

Does your accountant by chance suspect you of something???


----------

